

DARPA: We Are Engineering the Organisms That Will Terraform Mars - sethbannon
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/darpa-we-are-engineering-the-organisms-that-will-terraform-mars/?

======
a3n
Why?

It took billions of years for Mars to be Mars. Once terraformed it's lost
forever.

